
IWebSkel: The Ultimate Website Skeleton - jmonegro
http://iwebskel.com/
======
paulhart
Having taken a look, it's more the ultimate collection of icons stuffed into a
directory tree.

~~~
hellotoby
Yeah seriously, bundling over 6000 icons is not really a starting point for a
site or app...

